

Russia to replace proprietary software with open source - Tsiolkovsky
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/russia-replace-proprietary-software-open-source

======
wahsd
And the devastation the NSA cast upon the American tech sector continues.
Let's see how long it takes for France to cast off American technology
companies.

